# quit london rat race and moving to calabria



## dio62 (Oct 9, 2010)

hi all

I've been living in calabria for 2 months now, I'm italian and quit my job in London after 15 years !!!

Ke bello , hurray ! 

I'm planning to buy a plot of land and work part time as english teacher, but I'm not in hurry as, I found life is so cheap, and the food, the weather is soo good.

Hope also to get my wife and children to join me soon.

Ciao, and pls keep in tocuh

Pietro


----------

